# Best Squirrel dog?



## drhayes

What is the best squirrel dog for a begginer?
Been looking at jack russells, feists and curs

what do ya'll recommend


----------



## Jeff Raines

That all depends on what YOU want.
Some dogs/breeds will hunt far,some will stay short.

I suggest reading Squirrel Dog Basics.This book will give you an over all look at all different breeds.Great Book

http://www.negia.net/~treetop/html/intro.html


----------



## Robert Warnock

Try to find someone who has dogs of the different breeds and go hunting with them.  All of the breeds you mentioned have some different characteristics.  I've been hunting squirrels with dogs for a long time.  The dog in my avatar is a Barger Stock Feist and I really like him.  Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## crackerdave

Good advice from Jeff and Robert. I have the "Squirrel Dog Basics" book,and it's a real good book.Also,you might look at
www.squirreldogcentral.com

Have fun with it,and come hang out with us at the youth squirrel and rabbit hunts we'll be having - with or without a dog.I can sure use some help! I haven't had much interest yet from squirrel dog owners - lots of rabbit dog owners.


----------



## brunofishing

Rat Terrier got my vote


----------



## Nga.

I like the feist better for a squirrel dog. Curs if I was wanting 1 to coon and squirrel hunt.

Robert nice looking Barger feist what's the sire and dam?


----------



## jkcole

*Treeing Fiest Puppies*

Puppies born on Thanksgiving day. Great dogs, good bloodline, UKC reg. If interested I will post more information. At work and can't type. I live in Dallas.
Thanks, John Cole


----------



## Robert Warnock

Brunofishing, that's a good looking Rat Terrier.  Nga, he is out of Barger's Cooter and Barger's Bright Baby.  He is four years old and he does a good job for me.  Thanks


----------



## brunofishing

Robert Warnock said:


> Brunofishing, that's a good looking Rat Terrier.  Nga, he is out of Barger's Cooter and Barger's Bright Baby.  He is four years old and he does a good job for me.  Thanks



I dont think so, im not reel sure. I got them from Plans Ga. I'd have to look and see.


----------



## olroy

*dog*

my advice is get a pup from Tree dogs. i have had jacks and they are bred to go in holes not really tree. not saying that some want tree.  i had a beagle that would tree one time but it's parents ran rabbits. a little homework goes a long way when getting a pup and you plan to rain from scratch..


----------



## brunofishing

My dogs tree like coon dogs. They will also disapear on ya in a hole after one to.


----------



## jkcole

I hope this works. Here are my Fiest pups born on Thanksgiving Day. 4 males, 2 females.


----------



## jkcole

Here is Sire and Dam. Dam just a pup in this pic, I don't have any current pics.


----------



## GA DAWG

How much for a female pup?


----------



## backwoodsjoe

*Nice !!!!*

Sure would like to have one of them babies ! Great photo !


----------



## Nga.

Good looking pups 

What is the sire and dams breeding?


----------



## Robert Warnock

That's a fine looking litter of pups, Mr. Cole.


----------



## urbaneruralite




----------



## jkcole

*Feist Pups*

They are UKC registered Treeing Feist. I got the sire from Lost Creek, (Mack Ledbetter)he is Sport bread. My Dam is grandaughter of Jay Bird. The 2 on the right are the females,the 4 on left are the males. I will be asking $150.00 for pups.

Sire- Coles Mickey Mouse
Dam- Coles Sugar Bell

Coles Mickey Mouse from Delane Widners PEEWEE and Lost Creek Rose

Coles Sugar Bell from Bakers Outlaw and
Bakers Brandy (from JAY BIRD)

I will be moving this information to the classified section I guess, this is the wrong spot for all this I think. I just wanted to let the original poster know that I have pups.

Mr. Hayes, by the way I love my Feist, very smart,and great companions. I don't get to hunt them as much as I need to but thats fixin to change.

Thanks and God Bless,
John


----------



## Jeff Raines

I had a dog with Jaybird and Swiftlegs in his lineage.It took very,very little training for that dog.He just "had it"


----------



## GA DAWG

Can I see a couple more pics of the females? Are they both pretty much solid white?


----------



## adebord30183

Jeff Raines said:


> I had a dog with *Jaybird and Swiftlegs in his lineage*.It took very,very little training for that dog.He just "had it"



Used to hunt with alot these bloodlines when I was just a young whipper snapper. Then I grew up and decided to get some real tree dogs so I went straight curs. Like the others have said it depends on how far you want them to go. The female in my avatar is a Treein walker / cur cross. Absolutely amazing is what she is at 7 months old. If ya really wanna know what to get, try www.squirrelhaters.net. Now heres where the fun is at.


----------



## sljones

drhayes

Don't be fooled by the smaller size of a feist. Some hunt close & some will get on out there. The dog in my avatar will motor like a walker fox hound & he only weighs 15 lbs. It takes a large tract of land to contain him. Curs are very popular. I've not had the pleasure of owning one but they make excellent dogs & they are a lot of hard hunting/treeing curs out there. It comes down to your preference & type of game you will be pursuing. I prefer the smaller dogs to squirrel hunt. They take up less space, don't eat as much & mine have as much hunt & drive as any cur. I started off with the Sport bloodline & I am extremely satisfied with that bloodline. There are several good bloodlines out there to choose from that produce good dogs in both feist & curs. If purchasing a pup, I would suggest one from proven tree dogs.


----------



## shaftslinger24

I have a mix between a cur and a feist. He weighs about 20 lbs, and his endurance blows my mind. treein squirrels seems second nature to him


----------



## pimpincjh123

they all are really good dogs it just depends on how hard and determind to train them you work on it aolt and they will be the best its time that will tell you which is the best


----------

